# Eleaf istick qc200w sleeve



## @cliff (28/5/17)

Anyone have sleeves for the qc200w?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mari (30/5/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Anyone have sleeves for the qc200w?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Good day we have stock of the Black sleeve for R50.00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (30/5/17)

Hi @Mari,
Thank you. I can't seem to find them on your website?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mari (31/5/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hi @Mari,
> Thank you. I can't seem to find them on your website?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Just saw now its for the 80w I apologize


----------

